# out in wales



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

:lol: :lol: hi guys havent been out much lately but with the high tides coming up this weekend its worth a visit :lol: :lol: will post pics and venue when i get the weather report for friday night off the met :lol: :lol: hoping for a frost :lol: :lol:tight lines :lol: 8)


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

:lol: i will do occy,im looking forward to it :lol: :lol:


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Lonewolf,
Good luck...going after shark,conga eel,cod??What do you wear for the cold?All the best for Wales in the rugby-your forwards are very good but don't let them get Scott Johnson as coach off us again!!!
Regards,
johnny


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Look fwd to seeing report...............how big are the tides????????


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

hi guys im just putting my gear in the car!!tides 8.3meters!! :lol: i may be welsh but rugby mad not :lol: :lol: im a keen liverpool fan and my hometown of wrexham :lol: im a footy guy,sorry guys :lol: :lol: report will follow tomorrow (saturday)for me :lol: tight lines all 8)


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

huge aint the word for it occy what can i say, :lol: :lol: great fun 8)


----------

